# Overclock = White Screen of Death!



## blu3flannel (Dec 18, 2010)

I had just finished running 3DMark 11 and had put my results in when I saw a score, made with a GTX 470 at a higher clock, that was higher than mine. Naturally wanting to outscore this score, I opened Afterburner and adjusted my clocks (it was ridiculously high TBH). When I hit "Apply", the computer froze and I had to restart. When I restarted, it booted normally and I got to the desktop. I'm not sure what happened, possibly a setting loading or something, but then my screen went completely white and I couldn't do or see anything. Does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks. 

EDIT: I'm currently in safe mode with networking, if that helps anything.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 18, 2010)

go into afterburner and make sure its not set to change settings at startup, once you are sure this box is not ticked just reboot into windows and all should be fine.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 18, 2010)

Whenever I try and open Afterburner I get a "Failed to load RTCore64.sys driver!" error. How do I get around that?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 18, 2010)

uninstall afterburner.

then reboot and problem solved.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd just uninstall afterburner in safe mode then reinstall in win


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh duh, I feel pretty stupid.  Thanks guys.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2010)

No prob happens to me with the small stuff it's the easiest to miss!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 18, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Oh duh, I feel pretty stupid.  Thanks guys.



yeah sometimes we miss something and that what forum is for..
Happy oc ing


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright, everything is sorted out and I'm back to my old clocks. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 18, 2010)

Or rename the afterburner exe to .old reboot and change, and win.


----------

